# SD Opener



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Five of us ended up with 18 geese. How did everyone else do?


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice! We also got 18 this morning over in ND.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

We also lost one that got up out of the pile of dead ones and flew away. We couldnt shoot it because it was flying low and the dog was jumping up trying to get and didnt want to shoot the dog.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Shot 4. All the birds came off the roost at once, which was only 60 and about 40 of em lit in a plowed field and only about 10 came in over the top of the blinds. Still was fun!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

We had a great opener. Shot a 4 man limit on saturday, a five man limit on sunday, and 21 today for 7 guys. I'll try to get pics up soon.


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

i also i had a great opener... Saturday limit and sunday limit... does not get much better then that!


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Not open here yet in Colorado.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Internet has been down we hunted Saturday with 9 guys and shot our 45. I'll try to get pictures up soon. We ended up combining with my friends cousin so I think I only have a picture of the 20 from our group of 4 but I'll see if I can get a picture of all 45. Amazing hunt, we were done in 35 minutes. The whole group shot lights out.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

This was our opener 15...woulda had our 20 if we coulda hunted a half hr longer but my buddy with the boat had to leave by 9:30 for his football game...but still good time


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

looks like everyone piled them up!!!! :lol: and by the way FLIGHT CANCELLED a couple of us talked to you in the sportsmans cove in webster.


----------



## Duckmaster15 (Nov 13, 2007)

Saturday morning!


----------



## Knobbers (Apr 3, 2009)

We were able to take 94 canadas in 3 days up in Sodak. We had a blast up there! Some of the most amazing hunting I have ever been apart of. And the ducks, wow! They were everywhere!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

teamshakeandbake said:


> looks like everyone piled them up!!!! :lol: and by the way FLIGHT CANCELLED a couple of us talked to you in the sportsmans cove in webster.


yea i remember you guys with the trailer...you guys find any success on sunday? We shot 8 over a different slough on sunday


----------



## prins (Sep 11, 2008)

Opener my group and I shot 40 in 30min. sunday we shot 35 (with one less guy), and monday only ended up with 8. All in all we shot 85 and its going to happen again this weekend.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!  Thats some pretty impressive #'s in that short of time sounds like you guys had a great hunt Prin. We shot 25 in about an hour up my way with five of us. Good luck this weekend everyone hope to see some more pics soon. :beer:


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Ya we ended up with 9 on sunday... had a tough time finding a field . are you guys from watertown?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Great report guys,glad to see you guys taking your share on early vermin,knobbers,I hunted your area in the fall,west side of the hills,looks like plenty of water this year huh?Did you hunt private or the WPA? curious.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

teamshakeandbake said:


> Ya we ended up with 9 on sunday... had a tough time finding a field . are you guys from watertown?


yea im from watertown and 2 are from sioux falls and 1 from aberdeen


----------



## LochMInWaterfowl (Jul 11, 2009)

snow said:


> Great report guys,glad to see you guys taking your share on early vermin,knobbers,I hunted your area in the fall,west side of the hills,looks like plenty of water this year huh?Did you hunt private or the WPA? curious.


We hunted private lands, we were around spink county


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Flight Cancelled said:


> teamshakeandbake said:
> 
> 
> > Ya we ended up with 9 on sunday... had a tough time finding a field . are you guys from watertown?


You're not the only ones. It has been very tough finding fields from Sioux Falls all the way past Watertown.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Not so much that im not finding them its that they are not going to fields in a consistent manor.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

haha no kidding leading up to opening day we had 2 fields birds were bouncing back and forth from everyday even sometimes one field in the morning and the other in the evening then same field as the evening before then back to the field they fed at in the morning before for the evening...it was crazy then 2 days before opener gone nothing in either field...so in 2 days idk how many fields i asked on were already taken so we just hunted water...hopefully with archery opening up soon more people are out checking stands and trail cams and practicing so there will be more fields :beer:

Good luck to ya'll this weekend cant wait for some pics!


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Morning of Sept. 13

Well another great weekend in Sodak country. Saturday my buddy and I shot our 10 geese in about 20 minutes and of course the dumba$$ that I am I forgot to grab the damn camera :evil: . Sunday morning we went to the same field and ended up shooting our 15 goose limit by about 8:30 it was a blast cant wait for next weekend. I havent seen geese in this area like this in a long time hope this is a sign to come. Double thumbs up to the Foiles Strait Meat Honker :lol: and no I did not have all the lookers like this for the spread just had them this way for the picture.


----------



## Knobbers (Apr 3, 2009)

snow said:


> Great report guys,glad to see you guys taking your share on early vermin,knobbers,I hunted your area in the fall,west side of the hills,looks like plenty of water this year huh?Did you hunt private or the WPA? curious.


Yes there is plenty of water!! We hunted all private ground.


----------

